# CHIC number



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

louise said:


> I'm looking for a new puppy and wondering about CHIC numbers. I have read that every dog from a reputable breeder should have one. It means they've had all of the necessary health tests. For one breeder I'm considering, the sire has a CHIC number, but the dam does not, even though she is a champion. Is that a warning sign ? Should I be concerned ? Would appreciate anyone's opinions on this. Thanks.


There are specific tests recommended by the breed clubs that need to be done to acquire a CHIC number. Our girls will all have CHIC numbers, but not all the boys we use will. Their hips and eyes will be done for certain, but I can tell you from what I have been reading on forums on the internet, there are a LOT OF breeders who do not and will not test for sebaceous adenitis, and it is one of the recommended tests. We research pedigrees of the males we use to see if there are any reported cases, and if so, how far back. If we see testing but no reported cases, we feel somewhat secure. A lot of the dogs in Europe that we are considering will only have hips and eyes done, with only hips and eyes done behind them because that is all they are required to do there.

Please keep in mind that because a dog is a champion or from "champion lines" does not mean it or its lines are healthy. Some of the scariest dogs I have seen personally were some of the big name dogs everyone raves about, But hey...they are gorgeous, and for some people, THAT is the end all and be all.

Here are the breed club recommended tests necessary to acquire a CHIC number:
http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=PO &variety=STD


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I personally do not feel that the CHIC number is necessarily conclusive...only because if you read the website you ONLY have to have Hips, Eyes, and then just 1 of the other ones...it isn't required to have all of the tests they list.

It's my personal belief that the dog should be tested up and beyond what the CHIC requires



> *CHIC Requirements*
> Hip Dysplasia
> 
> OFA Evaluation - OR
> ...


I feel they should have all of those tests...

so, make sure the parents of your puppy has been tested for Hips, Cerf'd, Thyroid panel, kidney panel, DM, VwD, (last 2 unless cleared by parentage), JRD (relatively new), NE, Cardiac screening...though I feel like I'm forgetting one.

When my bitch is bred she will be tested for all of these, and any male she is bred to will be required to have them all or they won't be considered.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would not worry too much about a CHIC number. I would instead look at the specific tests that were completed. There are tests that I think are important that are not even required for a CHIC number. On the other hand, many who have done more tests than CHIC requires simply have not done the work to get the number.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have had fully tested dogs that are spazzos and untested dogs that are the greatest and healthiest of all of them. I feel much of it is a moneymaking thing. Who's to say I couldn't start my own health registry. You send me money and I send you an A+ rating score. I love MY dogs, I did the research &close I am 100% satisfied with my dogs health and pedigrees


----------



## louise (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, this whole thing is very confusing. I had two wonderful standards without any research or testing. I guess I was lucky or they are all wonderful. I may be trying to be too careful in choosing our next one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not think you can be too careful, but do believe we can get lucky sometimes. Health testing of the parents does not in any way guarantee healthy puppies, but it sure helps stack the deck in your favour, 

Keith...the JRD test is relatively new and is not being endorsed by OFA yet. This test has produced a TON of positives. Until they work out the kinks and the OFA endorses it, we will not be using it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I personally do not feel that the CHIC number is necessarily conclusive...only because if you read the website you ONLY have to have Hips, Eyes, and then just 1 of the other ones...it isn't required to have all of the tests they list.
> 
> It's my personal belief that the dog should be tested up and beyond what the CHIC requires
> 
> ...


Sebaceous adenitis???


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Jrd*

Cheri, JRD test is listed on the OFA site and results
are also posted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Apres Argent said:


> Cheri, JRD test is listed on the OFA site and results
> are also posted.


We have called them several times and they told us while they post results, they are not sure the test is accurate and they do not endorse it. I know it looks like they do, but when speaking to humans there it is clear they do not. We'd love to do it, if we did not feel it is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

SA...see I knew I was forgetting something xDD

I know the JRD test is relatively new (And a bit controversial because of its newness ), but I personally would like to cover all the bases. I don't hold it against anyone that doesn't do it though, because I understand the hesitancy behind not wanting to get a false positive (Something I've heard from a few people =\)

There are several different health registries...but I'm not sure I understand what you're saying P2P 
I feel health testing is the LEAST that a poodle breeder should be doing, especially in standards! Knowing a pedigree helps in wondering what is lurking behind it, speaking to the breeders and owners of that line...but one should always health test breeding stock no matter what


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like to see cardio on stud dogs, too. Rarely see them on bitches.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will happily to the JRD test once OFA tells me I should. We do every other test, so obviously we don't mind doing them, and do encourage other breeders to do the amount of testing we do.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have gone thru the process of testing 2 of my bitches so I am not against them at all but lately I have been questioning some things....I question some peoples ethics and nwhether they are so motivated by greed. Someone sent me a link to this website and I spent so much time looking at it. Some of my friends said its a bunch of phooey. So if you look at it it, please don't assume I believe everything on there but some of the information just makes we go hmmmm. So here is the site CANINE GENETICS INDEX: 60 TOP BREEDER-VETS SHARE GENETICS INFORMATION & INSIGHT


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Please know that just because a dog is from champion lines does not mean the dogs are healthy. My last spoo was from show lines and she had endless health issues. If you can find a puppy from two CHIC parents it would be better. Having one CHIC parent is better than most. Ask for the pedigree of the sire and go on line to check for any reported health issues in the line. No line is going to be perfect and there is never a guarantee, but I chose to go with two CHIC parents to hedge my bets. 

It isn't important to many people to get those CHIC numbers. It all depends on what you feel is important. To me, I wanted to try and get as healthy a poodle as I could to hopefully avoid the issues I had with my last one (allergies, hip dysplasia, poor eyes, digestive issues). I haven't regreted it, but I wouldn't totally discount a litter with only one CHIC parent, either. 

I actually think a breeder who goes above the minimum requirements for testing is even better. It isn't that hard to get a CHIC number. Have you asked why the sire doesn't have one?


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Keithsomething;

You are missing SA. 

In my opinion, breeders should do Free T4 (FT4), Canine thyroid simulating hormone (cTSH) and Thyroglobulin Autoantibodies (TgAA) at a *certified OFA lab* rather than a thyroid panel. 

The term thyroid panel has many different meanings - it may include some thyroid tests but not include the ones above which provide the best test for thyroid disease.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

A CHIC number means the breeder checked a box on the OFA application to allow the publication of the results regardless of outcome - good or bad. It means the breeder cares enough about the breed to put it above their own breeding program. Having the "bad" information available to other breeders is more important to the overall health of the breed. I think the breeder that has CHIC animals have higher ethical standards.

I don't know how anyone can deride the CHIC - which stands for Canine Health Information Center. Its a very reputable and well respected organization supported by many parent breed clubs. In fact it is the breed parent club that determines which tests are necessary.

Any breeder that skips the health testing or dismisses the value of having legitimate health registries is either uncaring or uninformed about their breeds health issues. They are probably trying to save money by not performing these expensive tests.


----------



## louise (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who chimed in to help answer my question. I now have a new puppy with two CHIC tested parents. We've had her two weeks today and really enjoying getting to know her. All is well in our home with new joy. Thanks everyone.


----------

